
Ad Creep - deogeo
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ad_creep
======
stochastic_monk
I’ve found self-serve gas stations which assault you with loud video ads, and
recently they haven’t even supported turning volume off. I never revisit such
gas stations.

------
anigbrowl
Marketing people are really the worst. I don't want to run an ad blocker, but
on most sites the ads are such a distraction from the content that I see
little other option.

